# Balkendiagramm



## Sonja Walzer (17. Jan 2004)

Hallo! 
Ich möchte gerne ein Frame mit einem Balkendiagramm machen. Weiss jemand wo ich so etwas vielleicht fertig bekomme und es dann auf meine Wünsche ändern kann? 
Es sollte für jeden Monat einen Balken haben (x-achse) und eine y-achse die mal leer bleibt, da sollen dann preise hinkommen.


----------



## bygones (17. Jan 2004)

waurm selber schreiben, wenn es das schon gibt ?   

schau mal auf http://www.jfree.org - da gibst das packet JFreeChart - damit kannst alle möglichen Diagramme erstellen !!


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2004)

hey, vielen dank!!! geht das auch mit einem frame? (Diagramm in einem Frame?)


----------



## bygones (17. Jan 2004)

klar, meines wissens kannst du damit vor allem panels erstellen, die dann einfach in einen frame und voila


----------



## Sonja Walzer (17. Jan 2004)

Hab das demoprogramm mit: java -jar jfreechart-0.9.16-demo.jar gestartet. kann mir alle diagramme ansehen, aber leider nicht mehr. kein zeichnen oder verändern (code) nur ansehen wie so diagramme aussehen. was mach ich denn falsch???


----------



## Sonja Walzer (18. Jan 2004)

die diagramme sehen sehr gut aus, 3d und so, aber der code ist viel zu schwer für mich. Mhh, hat wer vielleicht einen code von einem "leichten" balkendiagramm.


----------



## bygones (18. Jan 2004)

hast du jetzt den code schon gesehen - den gibts neben den source das package \jFreeChart\org\jfree\chart\demo - da liegt der Code drinnen....


----------



## Sonja Walzer (18. Jan 2004)

Hab mir den code angesehen (ein normales balkendiagramm, vertikal, nicht 3d). hab probiert das file zu kompelieren, funktionierte nicht- ich glaube er will noch andere packete von anderen klassen laden. leider ist der code für mich viel zu schwierig. hilfe!!!


----------



## Sonja Walzer (18. Jan 2004)

hab mir alle diagramme jetzt nochmal angeschaut- ich brauche eines was von unten hinauf (in eine richtung) balken zeichnet. (vertikales balkendiagramm- in eine richtung) die diagramme gehen alle in zwei richtungen, nach unten und oben (von der mitte aus weg). bitte um hilfe!!!!


----------



## Sonja Walzer (20. Jan 2004)

Wie bekomme ich den code aus dem demo verzeichnis? oder: hat wer einen balkendiagramm-code für mich!!!! brauche ihn dringend!!!


----------

